# Doing a 30 x 40 collage with 8x10s



## Zaphod2319 (Oct 23, 2018)

I am having a difficult time finding the info I am looking for. I am sure it exists, my search foo here and on Google must be lame.

I have an idea I want to try but need to know if my enlarger can handle the job. I just acquired a Beseler 67s that pivots to the side for wall prints.

I would like to do a collage of 8x10s of one medium format photo. So essentially doing a 30" x 40" negative projection on 15 8x10 photo prints. When mounted a small gap between frames.

Can the Beseler handle this large of a projection? Do you think it would even look good displayed if the prints come out sharp? How long of an exposure time should I look at for this size? I guess a good range of time to experiment with?

I don't plan on this to be my first project, but one I could build toward. Black and White. 

Dave


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2018)

Zaphod2319 said:


> Can the Beseler handle this large of a projection?


Yes, if the negative is sharp and you have a good quality enlarging lens.



Zaphod2319 said:


> Do you think it would even look good displayed if the prints come out sharp?


Don't see why not.



Zaphod2319 said:


> How long of an exposure time should I look at for this size? I guess a good range of time to experiment with?


To many variables to answer that one. Trying to think back to my 30x40 darkroom printing days, I'd think the exposure would be in the "minutes" range rather than "seconds". You would want the enlarging lens to be set to at least F8.


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you. I can at least move forward with planning.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 23, 2018)

How do you plan to keep the paper flat ?


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 23, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> How do you plan to keep the paper flat ?



I used poster putty one time to temp mount large paper to the wall for printing. Peels right off.


----------



## Jamesaz (Oct 24, 2018)

I've done 30x40 C-prints from 4x5 neg. projected on the floor. Enlarger alignment is very important. (I would also add that I was using other people's money to do this, so....) You should also figure that this project will need to remain set up till you are satisfied with the results.


----------

